# WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THEM (great read)



## devastation25 (Jan 2, 2001)

THIS IS FROM T-MAG.COM


"So, what are you doing for a living these days?" Bob asked me. We're sitting on the couch at one of those tedious holiday get-togethers, you know, the ones where you're supposed to be nice to family members you never see except during major holidays and funerals. I think Bob is my wife's brother-in-law's second cousin or something. 

"I'm the assistant editor and a writer for Testosterone magazine," I say. Bob looks at me with a blank expression on his face, as if I'd just told him I sell handmade testicle warmers beside the freeway and was looking to open franchises across the nation. 

"It's a bodybuilding magazine," I say.

Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry. 

"Oh," Bob finally says, "I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something. So, what's that like, you know, working out every day and stuff? I just don't have time to lift weights all day, but I have been meaning to get rid of this beer belly." He takes another sip of beer. "What do you suggest?" Sip.

At first I was a little offended. I wanted to grab him up and say, "You can't tell I'm a bodybuilder?! Look at my ass! Now, if that's not a nice round squat-built piece of sirloin, I don't know what is! You think that comes naturally? I can crack walnuts with this puppy! Wanna see? Huh, punk? Do ya? Do ya?"

Then I realize this just might cause a scene and could cost me several Christmas presents. I was planning on returning any presents I got and using the money to buy a power rack, so I didn't want to jeopardize this gift getting opportunity. I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image. I'm not gorilla huge; I weigh about 205 at 5'11" right now. (When I first started lifting I was a pudgy 159, so that's not too shabby.) Also, I wasn't wearing clown pants, a fluorescent string tank top, a hanky on my head and one of those little fanny packs. And isn't that what real bodybuilders are supposed to wear? 

Bob continued to sit there drinking his Natural Light, smoking a cigarette and waiting for an answer, oblivious to the fact that he'd come this close to seeing some serious walnut- crunching ass power. I tried to figure out how I could explain to the average guy what the typical T-Man does and why he does it. How could I get him to understand what it is we do, how we feel, how we live? So I took a deep breath and told him something like this:

"Well, Bob, I guess you could use the term bodybuilder if you really need a label for what it is we do. Most of us actually don't stand on stage and compete, though. We lift weights and manipulate our diets so that we'll look good naked. Sure, it's healthy too, and we'll probably live a longer and more productive life than the average guy, but mostly it's about the naked thing. Truthfully, it goes beyond even that.

"Let's be honest here. We do it because of people like you, Bob. We look at you sitting there with your gut hanging over your belt and we watch you grunt and groan just getting out of a chair. Guys like you are our inspiration, Bob. You're better than Anthony Robbins, Bill Phillips, Deepak Chopra, and Zig fucking Ziglar all wrapped up into one. We love it when guys like you talk about not having time to exercise. Every time we see you munching on a bag of potato chips, you inspire us. You're my shot in the arm, Bob, my living and breathing wake-up call, my own personal success coach. 

"You want to know what it is we do? We overcome. We're too busy to train, too, but we overcome. We're too busy to prepare healthy meals and eat them five or six times a day, but we overcome. We can't always afford supplements, our genetics aren't perfect, and we don't always feel like going to the gym. Some of us used to be just like you, Bob, but guess what? We've overcome. 

"We like to watch 'normal' people like you tell us about how they can't get in shape. We smile and nod sympathetically like we feel your pain, but actually, we're thinking that you're a pathetic piece of shit that needs to grow a spine and join a gym. You smile sheepishly and say that you just can't stay motivated and just can't stand that feeling of being sore. (For some reason you think that admitting your weaknesses somehow justifies them.) We listen to you bitch and moan. We watch you look for the easy way out. Because of people like you, Bob, we never miss a workout. 

"You ask us for advice about diet and training and usually we politely offer some guidance, but deep inside we know you won't take our advice. You know that too. We smile and say, 'Hope that helps. Good luck,' but actually we're thinking, 'Boy, it would suck to be you.' We know that 99% of people won't listen to us. Once they hear that it takes hard work, sacrifice and discipline, they stop listening and tune us out. 

"We know they wanted us to say that building a great body is easy, but it just isn't. This did not take five minutes a day on a TorsoTrack. We did not get this way in 12 short weeks using a Bowflex and the Suzanne Somers' 'Get Skinny' diet. A good body does not cost five easy payments of $39.95.

"We like it that while you're eating a candy bar and drinking Mountain Dew, we're sucking down a protein shake. You see, that makes it taste even better to us. While you're asleep we're either getting up early or staying up late, hitting the iron, pushing ourselves, learning, succeeding and failing and rising above the norm with every rep. Can you feel that, Bob? Can you relate? No? Good. This wouldn't be half as fun if you could.

"We do it because we absolutely and totally get off on it. We do it because people like you, Bob, either can't or won't. We do it because what we do in the gym transfers over into the rest of our lives and changes us, physically, mentally, maybe even spiritually. We do it because it beats watching fishing and golf on TV. By the way, do you know what it's like to turn the head of a beautiful woman because of the way you're built? It feels good, Bob. Damned good. 

"When we're in the gym, we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. It's a feeling of being on, of being completely alive and aware. If you haven't been there, then it's like trying to describe color to a person who's been blind since birth. Within this haze of pleasure and pain, there's knowledge and power, self-discipline and self-reliance. If you do it long enough, Bob, there's even enlightenment. Sometimes, the answers to questions you didn't even know you had are sitting there on those rubber mats, wrapped up in a neat package of iron plates and bars. 

"Want to lose that beer belly, Bob? I have a nutty idea. Put down the fucking beer. I'll tell you what, Bob. Christmas morning I'm getting up real early and hitting the iron. I want to watch my daughter open her presents and spend the whole day with her, so this is the only time I have to train. The gym will be closed, so I'm going out in my garage to workout. You be at my house at six in the morning, okay? I'll be glad to help you get started on a weight training program. It'll be colder than Hillary Clinton's coochie in there, so dress warm.

"But let me tell you something, Bob. If you don't show up, don't bother asking me again. And don't you ever sit there and let me hear you bitch about your beer belly again. This is your chance, your big opportunity to break out of that rut. If you don't show up, Bob, you've learned a very important lesson about yourself, haven't you? You won't like that lesson. 

"You won't like that feeling in the pit of your stomach either or that taste in your mouth. It will taste worse than defeat, Bob. Defeat tastes pretty goddamned nasty, but what you'll be experiencing will be much worse. It will be the knowledge that you're weak, mentally and physically. What's worse is that you'll have accepted that feeling. The feeling will always be with you. In the happiest moments of your life, it'll be there, lying under the surface like a malignant tumor. Ignore it at your own peril, Bob. 

"Don't look at me like that either. This just may be the best Christmas present you'll get this year. Next Christmas, Bob, when I see you again, I'm going to be a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little leaner. What will you be? Will you still be making excuses? This is a gift, Bob, from me to you. I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.' What do you say, Bob? Monday, Christmas morning, 6am, my house. The ball's in your court." 

Okay, so maybe that's not the exact words I used with Bob, but you get the picture. Will Bob show up Monday? I don't know, but I kind of doubt it. In fact, Bob will probably take me off his Christmas card list. He probably thinks I've got "too much Testosterone," like that's a bad thing. I think Bob is just stuck in a rut, and as the saying goes, the only difference between a rut and a grave is depth. 

The way out of the rut is to make major changes in your life, most of which won't be too pleasant in the beginning. The opportunity to make those changes seldom comes as bluntly as I put it to Bob. Most of the time, that opportunity knocks very softly. What I did was basically give Bob a verbal slap in the face. You can react two ways to a slap. You can get angry at the person doing the slapping, or you can realize that he was just trying to get you to wake up and focus on what you really want and, more importantly, what it'll take to get it. 

If you're a regular T-mag reader, I doubt you need to be called out like Bob. But maybe you've caught yourself slacking a little here lately. Maybe you've missed a few workouts or maybe you started a little too early on the usual holiday feasting, like, say, back in September. Just remember that the time to start working on that summer body is now. The time to get rid of those bad habits that hold you back in the gym is now. You want to look totally different by next Christmas? Start now. This isn't because of the holidays or any corny New Year's resolutions either. The best time is always now. 

Christmas day I want you to enjoy being with your family and friends. I want you to open presents, sip a little eggnog and have a good meal. But if your regularily scheduled workout happens to fall on December 25th, what will you be doing at six o'clock that morning? 

That's what separates us from guys like Bob.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 2, 2001)

And the Pulitzer goes to.... LoL

God damn man that was great!!!  That was the most inspirational article I ahve ever read about BB or weight traing or any kind of exercise ever.  I know what you mean about those cocks who wanna get their muslce from a bottle and their life on down payments.  Bootom line here is that that was an incredible article and it has inspired me and will also inspire my other BB friends at school.  Thanx for writing the article.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2001)

that was pretty good....I used to read t-mag on a regular basis, but haven't had much time lately to get over there.


----------



## FAngel (Jan 2, 2001)

Wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what an unbelievably great article.  When mates ask me for advice on how to help them i offer advice but that night or the next night there down the pub getting so p£$ssed that they cant walk and then they live on maccy d's and fried food.

I liked the bit in the article trying to explain what we do is like trying to explain to a blind person , who has been blind since birth about colour

Truly inspirational, gonna print it out and stick iton my wall.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 3, 2001)

MAN that explains Bodybuilding to a T. 

Gonna print that off and ask if I can hang it at the gym.


----------



## harms50208 (Jan 3, 2001)

Great Post!  Some guys at work just found out that I work out at 4:30 am.  They think I am nuts, If they only knew. Thanks for reminding me it's time to get started with that after the holidays if I want to look good next summer diet.


----------



## seyone (Jan 3, 2001)

when people aske me why i do it or how they can i'll send them a copy of that. totally awesome.


----------



## El Kelio (Jan 3, 2001)

Great, great post. Congratulations.

Someday...
Keep pumping !


----------



## ZONE (Jan 4, 2001)

Great article and site.  I'm from MM know as the ZONEMAN, I just shortened it up a little.  I guess this will be my new favorite site.  I recognize a few names here and just wanted to say hey.  That article was so on the money,  I lift for me to feel good about me and to never be a BOB, I'm 35 and every one keeps saying wait till you hit 40 then everything falls apart... Well not for me.. I'm getting stronger, bigger, and better every day week month and year.... I could not have said it better then that article.. some many times people, girls and guys ask me for advise on getting in shape and so I tell them know all to well that 99% won't follow it past the first week.  So many people spend so much money on gyms, and home equipment never to use them... I tell them not to waste your money until you can get it in your head to do it, until then just do the basics, push-ups, crunchs, weightless squats, step ups,...ext... do that 1 hour a day 3 days a week for 4-6 weeks, THEN and ONLY THEN if you have been consistant, start investing in equipment.... because I know that 99% won't last past the first week or 2.


----------



## Hattrick (Jan 4, 2001)

Great post!  It's already on my wall here at the office!  Handed it out to a few other lifters here aswell.  All thought it was right on.

[This message has been edited by Hattrick (edited 01-04-2001).]


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 4, 2001)

All I got to say is, AMEN!

That was such an inspirational post, I am ready to tear up the iron right now! I'm definitely going to print out a few copies and give a few to some buds of mine. 

A couple months ago, I had a similar experience in Wal-Mart. I was checking out some of their new equipment when this guy comes up to me and says, "That stuff is a waste of money. All it's good for is collecting dust and hanging cloths on." At first, I was a little angry with him. But after about 10 seconds, I felt really sorry for him. This guy was definitely out of shape and by the way he was talking, he didn't plan on doing anything about it! 

So everyone bump this post up if it gets too far down on the board. This is probably one of the best articles that I've read in years!


----------



## FAngel (Jan 4, 2001)

Just felt like doing that large and in charge!!!

BUMPETY BUMP BACK TO THE TOP WHERE IT BELONGS


----------



## Hattrick (Jan 5, 2001)

bump!


----------



## Behemouth (Jan 5, 2001)

i think that was the best and for sure the most inspirational post i have ever read 

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## mac sloan (Jan 6, 2001)

Classic article,almost brought tears to my eyes,it's true,it's true!


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 9, 2001)

bump!


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 11, 2001)

bump

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 13, 2001)

bump


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 20, 2001)

ill BASH it to the top!!!!!!!!!!
BASH!!!!
LoL

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 27, 2001)

bump


----------



## EarWax (Jan 27, 2001)

I've read that before.  It's cool!


----------



## NotHappy (Feb 3, 2001)

That was magical  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My weights trainer would be impressed if I printed that out and showed him..
He is the biggest fan of Arnie....
I wil try and get a copy of his quotes when school starts back up and paste them here for ya  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARNIE IS GOD!

------------------
"Your Not Drunk If You Can Still Feel The Floor"

"If Life Is A Waste Of Time And Time Is A Waste Of Life.  Then If We Get Wasted We'll Have The Time Of Our Life"


----------



## Large And In Charge (Feb 16, 2001)

bump

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## jake-04 (Feb 16, 2001)

WOW Great post.... that ones getting put up on my weight room door.. thanks...


----------



## mistaben (Mar 9, 2001)

this is THE mistaben, why there is ALWAYS one on i dont have clue... oh well. my name has been screwing up lately. i read the article... again. and again it is still F*CKING AWESOME. gonna print it out and stick on the fridge cause that is were I need it the most. peace all

------------------
YOU DONT F***ING QUIT, YOU NEVER F***IG QUIT!


----------



## Large And In Charge (Mar 16, 2001)

bump

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## EarWax (Mar 16, 2001)

Everytime I read this, I feel more sorry for Bob. I mean, it's Christmas for gosh darn sake!  LOL

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Apr 20, 2001)

bump

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## OMNIFEX (Apr 20, 2001)

*BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I believe this happened (Knowing a Bob or
Barbera) to all of us.


I can relate to;

Paragraph 
"We like to watch normal people like you tell
us how they can't get in shape"

Paragragh
"By the way, do you know what its like to turn a head of a beautiful woman because the
way your built."

Paragraph
"When we're in the gym , we're in this indescribable euphoria zone. Its a feeling of being on, of being completely alive and aware."


Believe it or not, reading that artical motivated me to go to the gym! To bad I
went already. But  there's always tomorrow!


BUMP!

------------------
*OMNIFEX*
The More Definition The Better!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 21, 2002)

DEUM!

<---------- Used to be a bob!

that was dam inspirational!  i swear, i am at work right now, but think i will drop and do some crunches!

thnx for the slap in the face!


----------



## Snatch518 (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea, I read that article before and it was quite moving.  Possibly the most inspring article I have ever read.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 25, 2002)

Jod job. Awesome post.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Very well said!


----------



## CED_2583 (Jul 25, 2002)

Damn!  

I just got back from the gym, and after reading that I want to hop in the car and go back...no, nevermind that, I'd rather run there instead 

Oh well, there's always tomorrow!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2002)

(DG singing...) We shall overcome!!!!!!


----------



## ShaqFu (Jul 25, 2002)

Enough people have already said it, but I still feel the need to tell you that that was the greatest peice of motivation I've ever read!

It's been printed and I'm thinking of making a poster out of it ofr my room.. maybe with Arnold doing a classic pose in the background.


----------



## seyone (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm glad someone bumped this. I had been looking for it and didn't know where to find it.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 25, 2002)

T-mag is a really good magazine, actually right now if you order something from netrition.com, you can get an issue for free...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

bump!  i just read this for the first time.  maybe someone else missed it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

That was the best article I have read in a LONG TIME!! and a slap in the face for me! 

TOTALLY AWESOME~ I am headed to the gym RIGHT after work, instead of going home, then making up an excuse!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

~~tHANKS NIKEGURL FOR BUMPING IT!!!


----------



## shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by devastation25 *_
> I'm giving you the chance to look fate in those pretty eyes of hers and say, 'Step off, bitch. This is my party and you're not invited.'



Classic line, I love it!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 10, 2002)

BUMP:  This is definiteyl one of my favorite things I have read on here for motivation


----------



## perfecto (Oct 14, 2002)

gr8 article


----------



## DanK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bumped for a little '03 inspiration!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2003)

Instead of all these bumps, maybe one of the mods could make it a sticky.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 3, 2003)

...so I'm not as crazy as my family said when I lifted weights, in my garage, before going to Grandma's for Christmas dinner. My cousin asked me why I worked out before coming over, I told him "my body doesn't know what a holiday is"

Awesome article.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

Great article.  Sometimes I feel that the hardest part of Bodybuilding isn't the dieting or going the gym on the days when you really don't want to go but expaining to other people why you do it.  Nice Job.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2003)

BTT


----------



## dankjones (May 22, 2003)

Wow, this guy's really got issues. He's what I would call a bodybuilding "nerd".

I mean it's one thing to be dedicated and diciplined, but it's another thing entirely to have an attitude about it.

The truth is, it's just not as important as many people would like to think. Sure it's important to him, but it's not actually IMPORTANT. Being built isn't any more impressive or important than say... understanding calculus, knowing how to use an arc welder, or being knowledgable about politics.

What he does, he does for himself and nobody else. Nobody owes him anything for all the effort he's put into his hobby/lifestyle.

Personally, I'd have to guess that it was his estrogen that was too high.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2003)

if you feel that way dank then why are you spending time on a fitness site?


----------



## dankjones (May 23, 2003)

Learning.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> Learning.


Then don't knock it until you have lived it!  Someone asked me today what I was doing for the Memorial Day weekend and I said going to the gym.  He said, "Why, its a holiday?"  How stupid is that?  Besides, no one will be there, best time!!!


----------



## dankjones (May 23, 2003)

"Living it" is no excuse for a personality disorder.


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> "Living it" is no excuse for a personality disorder.



Obviously your not hardcore, because if you were, you would know exactly where the original post was coming from and how the rest of us feel. My friends ask me all the time to write them up a exercise/nutrition program, and I do for some stupid reason because I know their not going to stay on it for over a month. 
When you get to the point in your bodybuilding life where people come to you for advice then you'll know exactly how the orignal poster felt.


----------



## dankjones (May 23, 2003)

That's good of you to do that for your freinds.

The author doesn't seem to be genuinely interested in "Bob" except as a means of inflating his own ego at Bob's expense. Bob was just making casual conversation, and he went on on a maniacal rant.

Kind of pushing the stereotype a bit, don't you think?


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

Dude, wassup with the Jolson Pic?


----------



## dankjones (May 23, 2003)

I was illustrating a "stereotype".


----------



## eskimo515 (May 27, 2003)

I think there's a big difference between black face and what the author was trying to convey.  You should be more careful in your comparisons.


----------



## Malachor (May 27, 2003)

i know where that article was going, but i do feel that article went a little overboard.  sure it's great that the author is dedicated and works out all the time, but it seems that his main purpose was to put down the couch potatos.  maybe i'm wrong, but you don't have to be arrogant about it.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2003)

you missed the point of the whole article if you think that it was written to gloat over the couch potatoes, it wasn't written for them, it was written for all the T-Men and T-vixens out there that feel the same way as this guy. His article may sound arrogant to those who haven't gone through what he has gone through, nut you must realize that he is just illustrating how your confidence can change and what a sense of accomplishment you can feel after you have taken the step from being normal old Bob to a T-man. You do feel better than the average person b/c you have taken your life into your own hands and accomlished something and continue to strive to accomplish bigger goals. If that is arrogance than I would rather take that than the other option!


----------



## dankjones (May 27, 2003)

If getting built is the greatest accomplishment in your life, then it is a sad life indeed.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2003)

Who are you to say that. You have no idea how many ways your life improves as a result of bodybuilding. BB is a 24/7 journey, there are no breaks. Between the training, dieting, recovery time, and most importantly the research it takes to achieve a great physique, how can you say that isn't a great accomplishment. It teaches you how to set short and long term goals for yourself, it gives you an ever growing sense of dicipline and achievement as well. Not only that but everything that applies in BB to be successful can be applied to succeed in life as well. You can lie to others about your motivaion and how hard you worked, but at the end of the day you come home and look at yourself in the mirror and say you didn't take any shortcuts and that you worked as hard ad you can, then that is a satisfying feeling, a feeling you get when you are confident that you will accomplish the goals you have set for yourself. It is alot more complicated than just getting built. You can't lie to the man in the mirror, which I'm sure you do alot there DANK. I can speak for myself when I say that I do something every day to better myself as a result of BB, what do you do huh? You can sit there on the internet and judge people, judge them for something in which you have no knowledge of, but I tell you what DANK, the biggest payoff for me will be when I run into clowns like you out on a date (if you have ever been on one) and YOUR girl size ME up and then sizes you up and slips me her number. ha ha ha. Or maybe that look the day that you decide to indeed to come in a gym for the first time and you can't take your newby eyes off me in the corner squatting b/c I make you feel like less of a man next to me. Then it will all be worth it.


----------



## dankjones (May 27, 2003)

Stop giving in to your weakness and making excuses. You are neglecting your mind.

Learn what it means to be a real man.

Hint: It means more than devoting all your time and energy to something that in the end is meaningless. How does what you do make you better than someone who puts just as much time and effort into getting, say, a philosophy degree... and of the two which is more usefull/less?


Are you just compensating for having a weak mind? You don't have to choose you know. You can have both, you just have to want it bad enough.

Edit: You wanted to know what I've done. This year I re-learned Algebra 1 & 2 and have started teaching myself College Algebra. I'm taking the class next semester, but I plan on being able to pass the class the day I walk in the door.


----------



## racoon02 (May 28, 2003)

This is a body building board, not a 'college algebra' board. Coming on here and flaming somone for feeling good about changing their body... your just asking for flames. Are you here to body build, and learn stuff about lifting weights/dieting, or make pointless / stupid / inane remarks about people on this board. And please, dont come on here bragging about taking a simple  trivial begginners college course. HELLO www.ironmagazineforums.com not www.IRSMARTANDKNOWTEHMATHGIVMEACOOKIEPLZ.com


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Who are you to say that. You have no idea how many ways your life improves as a result of bodybuilding. BB is a 24/7 journey, there are no breaks. Between the training, dieting, recovery time, and most importantly the research it takes to achieve a great physique, how can you say that isn't a great accomplishment.  I can speak for myself when I say that I do something every day to better myself as a result of BB


Gr8, that is so true and brilliant.  I am sure that everyone on this site is like a mad scientist, carefully plotting out food, workouts, suppls, to make sure that everything is just right.  I am not ashamed of it, in fact, I sing it from the mountain top.  BB changed my life and, God willing, added years to my life because I was on the road of the guy in the article before I stepped into a gym.

And Dank, if you think this is so meaningless, what the hell are you doing on this site.  If you are truly coming to learn, then let me school you.  For most of the people on this board, health and fitness is as much an important role in their lives as going to work and taking care of their families.  For some people, it is their dream to step on a stage someday.  By saying that this meaningless, you are crapping on not only people's lifestyles, but their dreams.  And those, my friend, are fighting words.


----------



## DanK (May 28, 2003)

Uh, I just want to clarify that dankjones and I are not the same person, I happen to agree completely with the article. I don't remember right now but I believe the article actually said something about how bob types (was that the couch potatoes name?) would probably be insulted by this, and I think they should be, I have no pitty for anyone who says something like 'I need to work out' and then doesn't, they know they need to work out, that is why they say it, but they lack the willpower to actually do it.

As for people here obsessing about body building and totally disregarding their minds for their bodies, that's pretty ignorant, very few of the people here just body build, and those that do probably have plenty of college backing them up (even if it's in nutrition and health stuff). As for the bulk of people here who body build but don't do it for a living, obviously they have other jobs, and from what I've seen most of them have some pretty solid educations (not me, I'm self taught).


----------



## gr81 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> Stop giving in to your weakness and making excuses. You are neglecting your mind.
> 
> Learn what it means to be a real man.
> ...



Who ever said anything about having a weak mind, you are just assuming that just because I am devoted to one thing that you can't be successful at another. You are operating off a preconceived stereotype that you have of BBs so how smart does that make you?  First off asshole I bet I know a hell of alot more about the ins and out of the biological functions of the human body then you ever will. Secondly the way I can talk about endocrinology would make me sound like a chemist to you junior so don't try and give me that meat head bullshit. I am reading and researching information for at least an hour a day every day so I can be more knowledgable and achieve my goals, and you want to try and impress us with some basic understanding of algebra. What is more practical than having an understanding of how what you put in your body is going to effect you. How are you going to try and claim to be a real man when your test levels are probably around the same as an old womans from the way you talk. Why don't you go join some femminists rights forum and leave this one alone you clown.


----------



## dankjones (Jun 2, 2003)

I never tried to impress anyone, you asked a question, and I answered it.

I'm not referring to "book learning". That has absolutely nothing to do with my point. My point is about strength of character, which is lacking in anyone who thinks working out is as important as taking care of their families.

I guess I confused this site with "readingcomprehension.com".


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> I never tried to impress anyone, you asked a question, and I answered it.I'm not referring to "book learning". That has absolutely nothing to do with my point. My point is about strength of character, which is lacking in anyone who thinks working out is as important as taking care of their families.



No, I didn't ask you a question, you insulted everybody on this site and got on here talking a bunch of shit like you are so high and mighty and we are just a bunch of meatheads who don't have their priorites in life right. Who said anything about training being more important than taking care of ones family? You have got some issues man, for you to get on here and start putting words in our mouths just so you can start an argue with someone. Get over yourself fool. I don't have a family so is it OK with you if I continue to weight train? ha ha. You don't even have a fuckin point, so stop trying to kick up dust. Who are you to say that what we are doing with our lives isn't right or important enough. If your trippin then it must be you I am talkin about, if it ain't you, then don't trip!


----------



## DanK (Jun 3, 2003)

Because dankjones had the indecency to have a similar name to mine, and then declare the article that spawned this thread to be egotistical or something, I got curious, to see if I could find the reasoning behind his anti-this thread views, to understand how he could read it and assume that despite the inspirational tone of the article, he could somehow feel that the article was insulting, and it's come to my attention, the names in the article have been changed, dankjones is none other than the infamous bob.

And with that discovery comes the real question, in a room full of birds, why would you jump up and scream "I'M THE WORM!"


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> If getting built is the greatest accomplishment in your life, then it is a sad life indeed.


Getting built as you put it is only the physical transformation that comes from excercise.  What's more important is the mental aspects that comes with it.  More alert, feel better about yourself, better health and uplifting to the spirit.  It also builds self confidence.  Those are just a 'FEW" things that come to mind.


----------



## dankjones (Jun 3, 2003)

gr81: Your exact words were "I can speak for myself when I say that I do something every day to better myself as a result of BB, what do you do huh?" You are obviously the local troll, I have no need to respond to your posts any furthur.

firestorm: If you read more closely you'll see that I said "If getting built is the greatest accomplishment in your life" That's not to say that it isn't a great accomplishment, but there are far greater things, and if that is the greatest in someone's ENTIRE life, well that's kind of lame.

DanK: Sorry, I didn't do a search for names similar to mine before joined. I've been using this name on and off since 1996. Yes, I was Bob, and the jury is still out as to wether I still am or not. I'll let you know in about a year.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2003)

the local troll huh, wow you showed me. Hey newbie, why don't you go somewhere else. since being fit is so offensive to you then why are you spending time on a fitness board? That is like me getting on a hip hop forum and criticizing everyone on there for listening to rap, it doesn't make alot of sense and you won't accomplish anything. I am not going to resort to name calling b/c I don't have to to prove my point. Everyone that has read your posts knows what kind of person you are, so that is all. Have a nice life sitting on that couch drinking beer and adding width to that gut of yours Bob, have a nice life being like everyone else out there.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok Males, I have to jump in here.

First off dankjones, you don't get the article.  Go read some of this authors other stuff at t-mag, then you might get it.  Second, congrats on teaching yourself college alegebra.  After you ace abstract then let us know if it was worth it.  ( I did get my degree in math - so don't fuck with me)

I actually think that working out is as important as taking care of my family.  If I don't workout I would get weak, have less energy and be a stress case.  Do you realize what that does to a family??  Working out = taking care of my family!!

Everyone is different.  There are people out there that have a lot to overcome to accomplish a physique that they are proud of.  To me that is amazing, the mind body connection is such a powerful thing.  Someone that has achieved a physical goal has often achieved a mental one too.  

"If getting built is the greatest accomplishment in your life, then it is a sad life indeed."  I think this is a HORRIBLE comment.

What I really want to know is what firestorm's mental aspect of his butt being sore is???


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 3, 2003)

Amen, Sister!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Ok Males, I have to jump in here.
> 
> First off dankjones, you don't get the article.  Go read some of this authors other stuff at t-mag, then you might get it.  Second, congrats on teaching yourself college alegebra.  After you ace abstract then let us know if it was worth it.  ( I did get my degree in math - so don't fuck with me)
> ...



OMG!!  I was soo into reading this post and then...... HAHAHAHAHAHA  too funny girl!!!  touche'    I was just giving the guys and gals something to play with during my days away from here was all.  Let everyone laugh at me while I was gone.  very good post!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 7, 2003)

You wanted them to play with your sore ass??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Huuu? Say what?  Who? Play with my what?  Did I say that? Where?


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> You wanted them to play with your sore ass??



 

CourtQueen shoots from downtown,
NUTTIN BUT NET  (she got you Firestorm) 

CQ, DAMN FINE rebuttal for Dankjones to Self-educate
himself on people skills  

This is a great article; I'm going  to print
and give a copy to everyone that I work out with


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## thrower2001 (Jun 19, 2003)

bah, ignorant people piss me off.... bookworm or bodybuilder , do your own thing but dont insult the other. and frankly this country would be better off if people worked out a lil more instead we're still the fat kid on the playground to all the other countrys in the world. 

as far as im concerned u can have a 200 IQ but u start rippin on someone who devotes their life to gettin huge  then i wont feel sorry for u when a man 5 times ure size goes back on primal instinct and crushs ure skull because the noise is amusing. i gotta buddy who would do and yes hes proud of that.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

bump


----------



## Trump (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> Stop giving in to your weakness and making excuses. You are neglecting your mind.
> 
> Learn what it means to be a real man.
> ...


----------



## MeanCuts (Aug 11, 2003)

That was pretty good~lol~kinda snobby but good


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 11, 2003)

That has to be one of the most inspiring articles I've ever read.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2003)

In response to Dankjones' 





> Stop giving in to your weakness and making excuses. You are neglecting your mind.



I recently graduated from college with honors, 4.0 G.P.A, while maintaining a full-time job and still spent two hours a day, 5 days a week "becoming the Anti-Bob".  I actually believe that my training and strict diet supplemented my mind to help me achieve those goals.  I now work in photovoltaics trying to help solve one of our planets largest problems, lack of energy.  So don't come over here flexing your melon, cause many of us can flex ours as well.


----------



## MeanCuts (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> In response to Dankjones'
> 
> I recently graduated from college with honors, 4.0 G.P.A, while maintaining a full-time job and still spent two hours a day, 5 days a week "becoming the Anti-Bob".  I actually believe that my training and strict diet supplemented my mind to help me achieve those goals.  I now work in photovoltaics trying to help solve one our planets largest problems, lack of energy.



Girlfriend? ~lol~


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dankjones *_
> Edit: You wanted to know what I've done. This year I re-learned Algebra 1 & 2 and have started teaching myself College Algebra. I'm taking the class next semester, but I plan on being able to pass the class the day I walk in the door.


I'm taking honors college algebra at 15, and I gained 30 pounds of muscle since 8 months ago, and I don't think either of those are impressive.  I don't know about you guys, but I'm not easily impressed by either.  Weight lifting has really helped turn me more into a man instead of a boy personally.  More than football even, and thats what football is supposed to be good for.  It's taught me discipline, hard work, setting goals, and most important humility- every time you think you're a stud, someone's bigger and stronger.  Is it wrong to be proud that I'm more dedicatied to lifting than anyone else I know? I dont think so.  Does that mean I have a mental illness?  All I know is I'm stronger physically because of lifting weights, and getting stronger mentally because of getting stronger physically.  They are one in the same to me.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 30, 2003)

well put RC.


----------



## Tha Don (Aug 31, 2003)

wow

that was great!

some good lines in that... that i think everyone who dose weights seriously can relate too

certainly motivated me to stick at it

top stuff!


----------



## y2gt (Sep 2, 2003)

Great Article!  I can't wait to go to the gym. Today is my off day...i'll be there tommorow pumped and ready to get sore.

This might make u guys more heated about the "bobs" of this country. They're blaming their genes for their fat asses. It gets pretty good around the second page and on.
http://forums.stangnet.com/showthread.php?t=365223


----------



## Arthur2004 (Sep 3, 2003)

lol..stpid BOB


----------



## nectron101 (Sep 3, 2003)

WOW!!
The best inspirational wordsI've ever read!!

It motevated me a lot more and more!!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2003)

Buuuummpp!  

I sent this to one of my friends today who was asking me about motivation.


----------



## TKEYellow (Oct 17, 2003)

I slacked a few days this week, and after reading this, I felt so motivated to lift today, I can't wait till work is over, just so I can get to the gym!!

I have it posted in my office now for motivation!


----------



## Kurt_wylde (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi folks..
I stumbled across this site today, registered (Just to check out some guys progress pics) then found this article..
A truely insirational day.. !!

Count this as a bump to get this post right up to the top again.


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 7, 2003)

It's the whole truth.  I tell alot of people the same thing (they usually wind up hating me, but tough s---)


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2003)

Bump for the holiday slackers to read......


----------



## Trump (Dec 24, 2003)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE GYM TODAY ON CHRISTMAS EVE, THEY ARE CLOSED TOMMORROW SO I AM GONNA DO HITT. THEN THEY ARE OPEN AGAIN ON FRIDAY AND I SHALL RETURN FOR MORE IRON PUMPING GLORY

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 24, 2003)

I always wondered why a once-athletic friend of mine (college football star) always hassled me about working out -- like there was something wrong with it.  Now I know.  I work out all the time, he never works out, I now have way more muscles than he does, and he doesn't like it.

(One brief aside: I'm not a real huge guy, and that used to bother me, but not anymore.  Sometimes, I think big guys take their size for granted.  I've never been able to do that, and now I'm glad for it.)

One footnote -- hope no one takes this the wrong way, it's meant to be positive -- although I agree with many of the sentiments expressed in the article, I don't think chewing someone out is necessarily the best way to get them to start working out.  True, some people need a verbal slap-in-the-face, but if it's an over-the-top, butt-reaming session, it just builds resentment.  Also hope the described confrontation didn't happen in front of other people.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2004)

BUMP, just because.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2004)

Good read.  I hate when people ask me questions about how to get in shape even though I know they really have no chance of actually doing it.  People get scared when they hear it takes hard work to get in shape and it can't be done with pills and exrecise equipment sold on informercials.  =\


----------



## BlueCorsair (Mar 20, 2004)

The guy that wrote that article suffers from a pretty severe case of narcissism. That's just plain nasty egotistical ranting.


----------



## Mr.No (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> The guy that wrote that article suffers from a pretty severe case of narcissism. That's just plain nasty egotistical ranting.



Not if the dumb question by Bob was intentionaly offensive in a way, which I really think it was, and that's why all this raging attitude is APPROVED! 

"I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something"
No, Yo' mama is one of those bodybuilders or something.

"I just don't have time to lift weights all day"
In other words, I have more important things to do than waste my time on some weird shit like bodybuilding. For my fat ass anyways. 

I had the feeling that by this question Bob wanted to make THE AUTHOR feel like an idiot because of wasting his time with weights....but while he's at it, he still wanted a quick advice how to lose a beer belly in 5 days so he can then come back to his couch and say "there I did it, it wasn't so hard after all". 
I might be extreme but I say F*CK Bob and yes, T-man's attitude was called for. 

GREAT ARTICLE ! 

BUMP!


----------



## zakk (Mar 21, 2004)

fan-fucking-tacular.

i'm headed to the gym.  late.


----------



## builtincary (Mar 22, 2004)

Bump this up. wow.


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 28, 2004)

I was just searching my old threads, and,
felt this would be a great read!

 


For all you newbies that wasn't around 
when iron magazine wasn't called iron
magazine.


----------



## chronic (May 28, 2004)

"I heard you were, like, one of those bodybuilder guys or something"
No, Yo' mama is one of those bodybuilders or something. 

      

roflmao hahahahahahahaha *whipes tear
funniest thing i heard in a long ass time 
kick ass article!!  who gives a fuck what dank jones thinks , i learned algebra in grade nine whoop-d-fuckin-doo math is waaay easy, especially when compared to BB, think it took me 1 night of studying to learn algebra, still not done learning about BB


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2004)

For the Holiday's


----------



## musclepump (Nov 25, 2004)

gorgeous!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Nov 26, 2004)

i think it is great article i too hate it when people say i wish i could get rid of this beer belly or love handles but are NOT prepared to do anything about it


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 26, 2004)

Holy Shiat, that was inspirational.  I was going to try and squat 4 plates, but fuck it, NOW IM GOING FOR 800 LB's OF LITE WEIGHT!!@!!@!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2004)

bu-bu-bu-bump.  Fantastic.  Got me fired up to work out today, even though I had a planned day off.  This goes on the wall...every wall...


----------



## cman (Nov 26, 2004)

I would have paid for a ring side seat to that one. I can't stand people like that.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 26, 2004)

"Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry."

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo     
omg this just fired me up, I was just about to go eat some cake lol but this article is excellent!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2005)

Bumpin' it, bumpin' it and bumpin' it wow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 24, 2005)

great article even though it was written 4 years ago


----------



## vegman (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for bumping that up. that is a great article!


----------



## Blieb (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump!  I still think about this around the holidays and come find it for a great read (ok, and a little motivation).


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Nov 23, 2010)

I started reading, thinking to myself, "wtf, I have so read this before".. then I looked at the date. Its always a good read, amusing and full of honesty.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 23, 2010)

First time I read that.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought it was lame.


----------



## nova1970sb (Nov 23, 2010)

it snowed here this morning, i used that as a excuse to not go to the gym... im gonna get dressed and get my ass there.


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 23, 2010)

to :Large and in charge
please stop "bump"ing this article. despite what I have to say on it... it TRULLY isnt the best written douchery around. im sure someone could find something better

i wrote this enormous long reply to this whole article and just said screw it. All I'm gonna say is I hope I am a little more compassionate to people and not so god damn judgemental and pretentious. What a snob. what a sorry ass snobby jerk.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 23, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> All I'm gonna say is I hope I am a little more compassionate to people and not so god damn judgemental and pretentious. What a snob. what a sorry ass snobby jerk.



Couldn't agree more. 

Ironically, he's also judgemental about the people that are supposedly like himself.
"_Blank expression. Deer caught in the headlights. Ronnie Coleman doing trigonometry._"
Is this because Ronnie is Black, or because he's really big, or both? Could Ken Yasuda be good at trig since he's asain, or would he still be a "big dummy"? 

Even more ironic is that he see's Bob as judgemental 
"_I also realized that old Bob probably had a certain preconceived image of a bodybuilder and I just didn't fit that image._"
Assuming Bob is also judgemental, then the article should not be titled "WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THEM" and instead should be "WHAT CONNECTS US TO THEM" and the connection is being judgemental. This guy might speak for alot of people who workout, but he certainly doesn't speak for me.


----------



## nova1970sb (Nov 23, 2010)

The guy sounds like a asshole. But the beer belly comment got my ass in gear.


----------



## cshea2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yah, the guy sounds really insecure about himself. He get's offended by some guy saying are you one of those bodybuilding types? He goes off on a tangent about how he works out on 6 am on christmas. Who says you have to workout everyday to reach your goals anyway.

It's also lame how he says what keeps me in the gym every day? When I get naked... lol


----------



## MyK (Nov 24, 2010)

getting up at 6am on christmas to work out in your cold ass garage all by your self is a little weird if you ask me.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 24, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> getting up at 6am on christmas to work out in your cold ass garage all by your self is a little weird if you ask me.



He was also very angry that Bob didn't notice his ass. Thought that was even stranger.


----------



## naturalcasper (Nov 24, 2010)

He's just got a chip on his shoulder and should have more respect for people


----------



## MyK (Nov 24, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> He was also very angry that Bob didn't notice his ass. Thought that was even stranger.


 

his walnut crackin ass! how could you not notice an ass like that??


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2010)

That they spell it *SEPARATES* instead for *SEPERATES*.


----------



## cyan (Nov 30, 2010)

Great, great post. Congratulations.


----------

